# Throttles



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

While doing research, I have come across a few different throttles types that may be of interest to some of you & thought I would share

1.) is a HD foot pedal at Surplus Center (~$30.00)

https://www.surpluscenter.com/Elect...lt-DC-Hall-Effect-Position-Sensor-11-3493.axd

It has a Hall effect pedal position sensor that outputs a 0-5 VDC signal based on pedal position (5 VDC output when pedal fully depressed)
The Hall effect sensor can be removed revealing a 0.10" thick x 0.32" wide male tang that rotates up to 55 degrees as the pedal moves & it has a plastic pedal with an 8 gauge steel lower bracket.

2.) is a Cable Pull Throttle #THR-99 (~$25.00)

https://www.electricscooterparts.com/throttlesstandard.html

Heavy-duty cable pull throttle. Great for converting vehicles from gas to electric power. Body is made from tough reinforced nylon. Body dimensions are 5-1/8" long x 1-1/4: wide x 3/4" high. Body has four 0.16" ID (4.1mm) mounting holes that #8 machine screws fit through. Pull cable is 6" long and has a 0.06" (1.5mm) diameter. Cable pull distance is 1". Variable speed throttle is at zero when cable is released and at full when cable is pulled out 1". Cable has stopper that prevents it from being pulled out of the body. 35" long electrical cable. Wire colors: red, black, and white.


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

Alfa Wheels sent me (5) throttles with different switches & power indicators & also a simple key switch, to test. (for them)

I bought a 60V 2,000W brushless motor/controller combo (~$250.00) from them a few months ago. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2000W-Watt...h=item2609a7f295:g:0NkAAOSwo3Bb6ksS:rk:2:pf:0

When I was looking for "proper" switches & stuff to use with this 60VDC system, I contacted them for some additional specs/info.

They told me they have many styles of throttles with switches &... 
"they are all safe to use because the high amperages never go through them, all the switches and voltage indicators come from the controllers."

I let them know, from the testing I have done so far: 
"FYI: The lock, brake lever, brake light, indicator light & the battery indicator (of course) circuits are all full pack voltage.
Only the throttle, reverse & 3-speed control circuits function at the reduced ~5VDC."

They replied: "OK we will send you a couple for you to test, will ship in a couple of days several different ones"

Wow! These are soo kool!

More to come...


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

I finally got all of these throttles & switches tested & figured out.
...but first, to do some simple bench (kitchen table) testing, I rigged up a 5VDC power supply out of (3) AA batteries (1.5V) Alkaline batteries. 
To make it, I used a battery holder out of one of them "free" HF flashlights. (1.5V x 3 = 4.5V) close enough
…& added (2) leads with clips (I staggered the leads on purpose so, they can't easily touch & short-out my little bat pack) 
I also have a few 12V 12AH SLA's, on hand, to test the voltage meters.

The first throttle is a:
1.) *Wuxing 25DX 48V 1/2 twist throttle* (~$15.00) 
...with a 3-light meter 
...it has (5) wires
https://www.ebay.com/itm/48v-Half-Tw...r/152388377938
Having the meter makes it voltage specific so, this one is only for 48VDC systems.

*Throttle*
red = positive (+) 5VDC 
black= GND (-)
white = (speed) signal
*Power Indicator*
green = pack voltage positive (+) 
yellow = battery pack negative (-) 
________________________________________________________ 
Next, is a 
2.) *Wuxing 30X/2 (up to 60V) full twist throttle* (~$15.00)
...with a F-R (forward/reverse) switch 
...& a cruise control button 
...it has (7) wires
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Electric-Th....c100752.m1982 
It's just a simple throttle & switches (no voltage meter) 
...so, it looks like it can be used on most systems (of up to 60VDC)

*Throttle*
red = positive (+) 5V 
black = GND (-)
white = (speed) signal 
*F-R switch *is a (NO-normally off) rocker type switch 
yellow = (F) forward gear
(when switch is in the (F) position the switch is off (not making contact) 
brown = (R) reverse gear
(when switch is in the (R) position the switch is on (making contact)
*Cruise control *is a (NO-normally off (momentarily) on) push button type switch)
green = cruise control - off 
(when not pressed the switch is in the off position (not making contact)
gray = cruise control - on
(when pressed (actuated) the switch is on (making contact)

* Alternate uses 
The F-R switch could instead be used as an On/Off switch (to control the speed controller on vehicles without a reverse function) 
When in the (F) position the speed controller would be off & when (switched) to the (R) position the speed controller would be On. (energized) 
…& the Cruise control button could be used for a horn.
_______________________________________________________
The third one is a 
3.) *Wuxing 67X/2 full twist throttle* (~$15.00)
...with a F-R switch (forward /reverse) 
...& a 3-way switch (high, med & low) 
...it has (8) wires 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Electric-Th...Y/163077800523 
It's also a simple throttle & switches (no voltage meter) 
...so it should be compatible with most ELV's (Extra-low voltage) systems. 

*Throttle* 
-tells the speed controller how fast you want it, to make the motor to go (rotate)
*wires*
red = positive (+) 5V 
black = GND (-)
white = (speed) signal
*F-R switch *
-is a standard On/Off rocker type switch (maintained On or maintained off) (maintained = holds in position)
*wires*
yellow = (F) forward gear
(when switch is in the (F) position the switch is off (not making contact) 
brown = (R) reverse gear
(when switch is in the (R) position the switch is on (making contact)
*3- Speed switch *
-is an On-Off-On rocker type switch (maintained On-maintained Off-maintained On)
*wires*
blue = H (high speed) On
(when the switch is in the (H) position, the blue wire & the grey wires are contacting & completing the circuit, which tells the speed controller that you want it to operate at it's "highest RPM's")
grey = M (medium speed) Off
(when the switch is in the (M) position, no contacts are being made & the speed controller should operate in it's "default mode" which would be in the middle of the available RPM range)
brown = L (low speed) On
(when the switch is in the (L) position, the grey & brown wires are contacting & completing the "low speed" circuit, which tells the speed controller that you want it to operate at lower RPM's.

*Alternate uses 
For vehicles, without a reverse function, like an electric mini-bike, the F-R switch could instead be used as an On/Off switch. 
(when in the (F) position the speed controller would be off & when (switched) to the (R) position the speed controller would be On-energized) 
…& the 3-speed switch could maybe used as a turn signal switch. 
__________________________________________________________ 
The fourth one is a: 
4.) *Wuxing 67X-DS-S Full twist throttle* (~$18.00)
...with a (48V) 5-light power indicator (meter) 
...& a keyed On/Off switch
...it has (5) wires. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/eBike-Elect...mwm:rk:19f:0
Having the meter makes this one voltage specific too. (48VDC)

*Throttle *
-tells the speed controller how fast you want it, to make the motor to go (rotate)
*wires*
red = positive (+) 5V 
black = GND (-)
white = (speed) signal
*Key switch*
- turns the speed controller On or Off.
*wires*
red= positive (+) power lock 
yellow= RTN (signal) power lock

* On this one, it seems like the meter gets its positive (+) "voltage signal" from the red "Key switch/power lock" wire & its negative (-), to complete the circuit, from the black wire (GND) of the throttle. 
___________________________________________________________ 
The fifth one is a: (I saved the koolest one for last) 
*Qimonda Electric Scooter Throttle Grip* (~$14.00) 
...with a LED voltage meter 
...& a key switch
...it has (5) wires
https://www.ebay.com/itm/60V-48V-36V...r/163327549937
Having a LED meter makes this one compatible with many different voltages (24V, 36V, 48V, 60V & up to 72VDC) according to the ad

*Throttle* 
-tells the speed controller how fast you want it, to make the motor to go (rotate)
*wires*
red = positive (+) 5V 
black = GND (-)
green = (speed) signal 
*Key switch*
- turns the speed controller On or Off.
*wires*
yellow= positive (+) power lock 
blue= RTN (signal) power lock

* On this one it also seems like the meter gets its positive (+) "voltage signal" from the yellow "Key switch/power lock" wire & its negative (-), to complete the circuit, from the black wire (GND) of the throttle. 


** Maybe the switch in this one is "good/adequate" to use on systems of up to 72V 
(like the meter is capable of)...who knows?


*NOTE:* 
There aren't/I haven't seen any "actual" ratings listed for the switches used in/on these throttles, but my research seems to show that most of the switches used in many of these Wuxing products are rated for ELV use. (I remember seeing up to 60VDC ~1A listed in ads, many times)


----------

